# Vancouver to Seattle to Portland to Bend



## daveIT (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm looking for some good road recommendations for this route. I'd like to stop along the way at breweries and bike shops I only get to read about. Probably take 2 weeks and take it easy.


----------



## jostua (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm looking for a somewhat similar route. I'm headed to Hood River from Oregon City, and as far as I can tell, there is not much of a direct route. At least, the most that Google Earth can tell me is the Crown Point Scenic Highway goes sort of that way, though I can't tell if it ends up merging back into 84 (which I desperately want to avoid. I'm not a fan of cars traveling in excess of 65 miles an hour right next to me), or if it just stays really, really close to 84 for a chunk of time. Anyone have suggestions?

EDIT:
Sometimes asking outloud (sorta) is enough to get what you need. Did a quick web search and found several maps for the Portland to Hood River route.

<a href="http://www.portlandonline.com/transportation/index.cfm?c=eaijf">Map 1</a>
<a href="http://www.skamania.com/pdf/biking-guide.pdf">Link to a PDF</a>.


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

Heres the route from Vancouver BC to Portland. The RSVP you will have to put together by reversing it. I have only ridden STP and its not too bad a route with some light traffic. 


http://www.cascade.org/EandR/rsvp/pdf/rsvp_route_guide_2006.pdf

http://www.cascade.org/EandR/stp/pdf/stp_routemap_2006.pdf


----------

